# My Immortality Begins



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

__
https://soundcloud.com/e-s-capeditiea%2Fmy-immortality-begins

so this song i did way before i started studying Classical Music. so my question is what genre of song is this?

:3 i wanna see how correct i am in this. (there is no score yet, i do plan on transcribing it and changing the instruments. So, i also request your suggestion upon which instruments shall be used.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Darn, I wasn’t wearing my glasses and misread the title. I thought it said Your immorality begins


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I think you are better suited to that style over Classical in my opinion.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

I'd tend to strongly agree with Phil. This is infinitely better and more inspired than your classical endeavors. I would recommend you focus on this style, since you are exceptionally better with it. Have you considered looking into trying to pursue cinematic writing? This would work very well in a sci-fi or action movie. I get spy vibes from it, actually.

Some moments also remind me of Sue, or in a Season of Crime, by David Bowie.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

This'd probably be Electronica.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

... i did this in 2017... 

reread the OP... and politely understand. I have more experience in writing that Bach. just not in Classical. So what i am aiming to to is to break down how specific qualities of an older song of mine that has more dynamics and more focus... 
Now, imagine if you will how my classical works would sound if i happened to tap into this strength of mine?


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

Capeditiea said:


> ... i did this in 2017...
> 
> reread the OP... and politely understand. I have more experience in writing that Bach. just not in Classical. So what i am aiming to to is to break down how specific qualities of an older song of mine that has more dynamics and more focus...
> Now, imagine if you will how my classical works would sound if i happened to tap into this strength of mine?


They'd be rather progressive from the sounds of it.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

...now which instruments would be used? 

i know timpani, strings, and vibraphone for sure... but which others would be needed? 

but the genre i was thinking it would be more like would be an overture or a symphonic poem.... (going by the OP.)


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

Capeditiea said:


> ...now which instruments would be used?
> 
> i know timpani, strings, and vibraphone for sure... but which others would be needed?
> 
> but the genre i was thinking it would be more like would be an overture or a symphonic poem.... (going by the OP.)


Strings for sure. Horns as well, harp, woodwinds. Perhaps look into some unorthodox instruments.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

E Cristobal Poveda said:


> Strings for sure. Horns as well, harp, woodwinds. Perhaps look into some unorthodox instruments.


i am still working on Op. 4, so it will grant some time to explore various unorthodox instruments. i could probably use the pizzicato for most of the plucked phrases. but the saw type thing... is probably the only one i have no idea on... perhaps a herdy-gerdy with an amp hooked to it? do they make those?

with the percussion i will explore a little more...


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

:O instead of the herdy-gerdy... i could impliment a serpant. ;D


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

__
https://soundcloud.com/e-s-capeditiea%2Fsymphonic-poem-my-immortality-begins

i am curious. this is the symphonic poem version.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2018)

Hooooly **** I am listening to your first link and this is good stuff!!!!!! Post it in the Psychedelic thread! Idk what genre though.

I'm gonna have to be blunt here



(sorry)






But I think the original version is better and now hear me out........What I love about the original is how it exploits the idiosyncrasies of electronic music. There are some amazing things going on in there, I am sure, that, by the nature of an orchestra, can and never will be adequately reproduced by acoustic instruments. But as a piece of music in its own right I think it's fantastic.

Where did you study music and what exactly did you study? have you done an orchestration course? What are your influences in orchestration?


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

shirime said:


> Hooooly **** I am listening to your first link and this is good stuff!!!!!! Post it in the Psychedelic thread! Idk what genre though.
> 
> I'm gonna have to be blunt here
> 
> ...


i am self taught. the original is probably around the 1000th or so song i have done in this particular self genre. 
what i have studied thus far, is song structures, various terminologies, and had a bunch of critisism and life experiences, (from 2010-2014)

I have not taken an official course in orchestration. (which probably would make the classical version more similar.)

My influences in orchestration, World Peace. *nods, for real. Music really is the answer to grant world peace. Folk can turn to it for cathartic means, also they can get inspired to compose their own. But this is simply an idealogy that wouldn't happen, until folk start seeing the significance of where music began.

With out it, we will end up with only aggressive music and war.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2018)

Capeditiea said:


> i am self taught. the original is probably around the 1000th or so song i have done in this particular self genre.
> what i have studied thus far, is song structures, various terminologies, and had a bunch of critisism and life experiences, (from 2010-2014)
> 
> I have not taken an official course in orchestration. (which probably would make the classical version more similar.)
> ...


This is extremely admirable!!!! A wonderful sentiment for sure. Lachenmann, of course, has interesting things to say about _orchestral percussion sections_ and _European colonialism_ though..........


----------

